# Further To On ? Bad Dog Behaviour And Any Advice.



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like you have a Golden Retriever for a pet. LOL

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

1. stand in front of you/stare at you when you're watching TV, especially with food, breathing their warm bad breath all over you?:yuck:

Yes, that is what dogs do. I tell mine to "go lie down"

2. Look at you as if you're speaking a foreign language when you ask them to "come"?:

This could take hours to answer, but in short your dog doesn't KNOW what you want

3. bark incessantly if you crate them?

Never... and I would flip out, since I rent and have neighbors

4. case and/or try to eat small dogs/cats?

Lord NO, and I have kennel muzzles and squirt guns and a prong collar for one that is foolish enough to try

5. cruise the counter and eat anything in reach?

Nope, I don't leave anything in reach

6. bark at and insert him self physically into the personal space of all visitors?

Heaven's no- I have a leash, prong, and crate for one that tries

7.(and this is not their fault but...) shed so much you have to vacuum twice day?

No, I truly have never had a hair issue with any of my MANY Goldens, but I groom about half an hour a day

8.run away from you at every opportunity?

Nope... mine are off leash daily... for that work on more exercise and recall training

Just look at what a little neglect can do! So much work and so little time!! Is he damaged forever????

No, he's not!  I can safely assure you of that

PS this dog screams to me I NEED WAY MORE HARD exercise


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

goldencharm said:


> DO YOUR DOGS DO THE FOLLOWING, AND HOW DO YOU DEAL WITH IT?
> 
> 1. stand in front of you/stare at you when you're watching TV, especially with food, breathing their warm bad breath all over you?:yuck:
> Every day!!!
> ...


Don't worry. Now that you have the time to devote to him alot of the annoying things should go away. Spend time with him, working on these things and they'll get better.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Exercise, exercise, exercise, and when you're done, take him for a walk


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

*Ok, Ok!! but here's the rub....*

How do I give him the HARD EXERCISE if I can't let him off leash?
Honest, I don't know the answer to this one.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

goldencharm said:


> DO YOUR DOGS DO THE FOLLOWING, AND HOW DO YOU DEAL WITH IT?
> 
> 1. stand in front of you/stare at you when you're watching TV, especially with food, breathing their warm bad breath all over you?:yuck:
> 
> ...


 
1. Tell him NO!, Send him to his crate, bed, or place and tell him to stay there.

2. Obedience

3. Obedience

4. Obedience

5. Obedience

6. Obedience

7. Zoom Groom, Furminator or brush to remove loose fur, before it gets on the floor.

8. Obedience



Time for retriever Obedience boot camp. Set standards of acceptable compliance for commands, Teach the command, Praise/reward/treat for compliance with commands, correct with the lead for refusals to comply with known commands. 

Daily drills in the yard do much more than teaching the dog to sit. They reinforce your position as the leader, and the dogs as the follower. That relationship carries over into every aspect of the dogs life. If you let the yardwork fall off, expect the dog's behavior to follow suit. You get out of the relationship what you put into it.

If you're anywhere near TNT Retrievers, see if you can schedule a little one on one time with Janice Gunn. She knows her way around Retrievers.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well I would be sure to find a way to give him off leash exercise, including swimming. Go to the dog park at off hours (5 AM it's usually empty) or on a time with fewer dogs. Find a ball field or school you can sneak into, etc...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Swampcollie said:


> 1. If you're anywhere near TNT Retrievers, see if you can schedule a little one on one time with Janice Gunn. She knows her way around Retrievers.


Janice Gunn ROCKS! My dog Quiz is a grandson of her late RV. I met Janice a few years ago when the GR Nationals were in Los Angeles. I love watching her work her dogs!

Definitely check her out if you can get there.

TNT Kennels, Abbotsford BC.


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

*TNT his "alma mater"!*

Malachi has taken 2 obedience classes at TNT, both last year when he was a pup. I also boarded him there.
I will contact Janice pronto for some sessions.
Awesome idea!
Thanks!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

1. stand in front of you/stare at you when you're watching TV, especially with food, breathing their warm bad breath all over you?:yuck:
________________________
*Yes, and I love it except when Ghost Hunters is on*

2. Look at you as if you're speaking a foreign language when you ask them to "come"?:
___________________
*sometimes
*
3. bark incessantly if you crate them?
___________________________
*he's only crated when we go away, which isn't much so I think he enjoys the break*

4. case and/or try to eat small dogs/cats?
________________________________
*nope, he's been around them since he came home
*
5. cruise the counter and eat anything in reach?
___________________________
*he once stole a pierogie off the counter and some butter
*
6. bark at and insert him self physically into the personal space of all visitors?
__________________________
*he use to and I thought he'd never stop but he did 
*
7.(and this is not their fault but...) shed so much you have to vacuum twice day?
__________________________
*ahhhh, yes, I don't know which is worse, him or my 2 persians, luckily, vaccumming is a chore I like.
*
8.run away from you at every opportunity?
________________________________
*not every opportunity, but sometimes I think he would so he's always on a leash when not in a fenced area*


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> 6. bark at and insert him self physically into the personal space of all visitors?
> 
> Heaven's no- I have a leash, prong, and crate for one that tries


So when you have visitors, you crate or leash your dogs? I hate having to put mine in their room when people come over, but they are just too darn annoying. They bark and jump and slobber all over the place, and it tends to put guests off more than a little.


----------

